# Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business



## nickster60 (May 2, 2007)

I must say after searching the internet I am very dismayed by what I have read about the quality and customer service of the RV industry. I have read the following

Fleetwood some quality issues and very poor customer service.
Forrest River quality problems and so-so customer service
Coleman units leaking and falling apart
Gulfstream Quality issues
Jayco seem cheap
And I am sure there are more I cant remember

It is just me and the wife. I want to buy one trailer. I dont want to move up to larger and larger units. I just want to buy a quality unit in the 20-23 ft range. We are getting ready to go into semi-retirement we need quality and longevity.

We almost bought a used  Coleman Caravan Thank God I found this site

Any advice you could offer would be greatly appreciated. We are downsizing everything else, we dont need a 23ft head ache


----------



## minerz (May 2, 2007)

RE: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

I see the postings also on Customer Service. I recently bought a 30 Ft. Forest River Cherokee 5er. I had a hydraulic leak. I took it back to the dealer and they fixed it with no problem. I had a small list of other items I wanted checked and they did that also. We owned a Komfort 25 ft. 5er before that, and never had a problem with the dealer. I have never had to deal with the manufacturer on any problems, but the two dealers I have dealt with were great. Both are in Idaho Falls, Idaho. 
Chaffin RV for the Komfort, and 
American RV and Marine. 
Happy Camping.


----------



## nickster60 (May 2, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

Maybe I should wait until I get there. We will be moving to Idaho Falls  within the next 2 years. We love the area and the people are also wonderful. Nice to know there are good dealers in the area. Down here in Florida there are tons of dealers due to snow birds. I have talked to a couple of the folks from Bates RV the Airstream dealer are very nice. There sales people pretty square as sales people go.


----------



## minerz (May 2, 2007)

RE: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

Just to let you know that we looked and talked to most of the dealers from Salt Lake City clear to Rexburg. We found the best deals in Idaho Falls. Most everything big I buy such as the 20 ft Jet Boat and both our 5er's have come out of Idaho Falls. I can't seem to get as good a deal in Pocatello even though it is closer. But both American RV and Marine (See Bill Reed) and Chaffin RV (See Mike) have been more than helpful in explaining all about there product. I learned more from these guys than anyone else. Most salesman are just intrested in selling, but these guys really let me know what I was buying. Also as I said before I have absolutely no complaints with the customer service. The only hold up with both dealerships was getting the parts on both RV's I needed from the factory, but it was nothing that held us up or was a pain in the butt. 
Good luck on your move up here. Had some folks move from Florida to this area not long ago and it was tough on them as they had a tough time in the winter. They finally moved to Vegas. As we say here if you don't like the weather just wait 20 minutes and it will change. 
Idaho Falls is really growing, and we find that most of the really good shopping is there. 
Good luck.
If there is anything more I can do just let me know. 
Bill


----------



## nickster60 (May 2, 2007)

RE: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

I am originally from Connecticut moved here 15 years ago. I have had enough of the heat ( I own a Landscaping Company) and am looking forward to relaxing by the fire. No huricanes, no high priced homeowners insurance ( some folks paying 15000.00 for homeowners plus flood ins)  and some great fly fishing. We are really leaning towards an Airstream they are expensive but the are well made.


----------



## C Nash (May 3, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

Have owned three Airstreams and they can't be beat IMO. All mine were older units so can't say how quality is on newer units. Older were well made, towed great and very few problems.  None with construction related problems but they are pricey.  Most are built for two people.


----------



## minerz (May 3, 2007)

RE: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

Well Nickster,
I don't know who sells Airstreams up here as I wasn't looking for one. I do however know that the one place I told you about, Chaffin RV is closing its doors. The owners want to retire so they are having a big sale. My daughter lives in New Orleans so I have heard the Stories.  Anyway. Happy Camping.


----------



## minerz (May 3, 2007)

RE: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

My daughter lives in New Orleans so I have heard the stories. 
The one dealer Chaffin RV in Idaho Falls is closing its doors they want to retire.
Don't know who handles airstreams. Anyway have a good day. Happy Camping.


----------



## TomAndJanie (May 4, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

Well, as far as Jayco and towables from Fleetwood, you've heard right.  I've owned towable RVs from both and won't buy any more of them!  One thing to remember, though, is that you need to check out the dealer's background as much as you check out the quality of the RV, or you might get an unpleasent surprise when they thumb their nose at you.  Neither of these manufacturers will help you if you have a bad dealer!!  Maybe others will, I don't know.  Fleetwood's motor home division is another story.  They seem to step up to the plate for their customers.


----------



## rjf7g (May 4, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

I recently bought a 1992 Fleetwood Tioga and have had to call Fleetwood with a few questions.  I have been totally impressed with their customer service on a vehicle that has been owned by 5 people and is 15 years old.  I also recently purchased a Gulfstream Innsbruck park trailer from GTS (see my post at http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=6555&posts=5#M29184).  I have been totally impressed with Kenneth, the dealer, but will not buy another Gulfstream at the rate we're going now.  The quality control is really lacking on their assembly line - leak in the water system at the outdoor shower (and they supposedly pressure test the entire system), leak where the awning attaches to the camper, and the heating system is awful -- too hot in the back bedroom and no heat at all in the front bedroom.  I had to remove two shelves in the back bedroom in order to make the bed (the shelves were literally installed touching the mattress at the molding used on the two shelves on the same bed does not match).  I fixed the shower leak, Kenneth fixed the awning leak and he is working with me on the heat.  Before Kenneth installed my camper, he fixed a significant gap in the rear slide.  It's a wonder Gulfstream can keep good dealers like Kenneth.


----------



## dmjaway (May 6, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business



We recently looked at the "Big Foot" RVs out of Canada and were very impressed with the quality. They are in your length range nickster, a bit pricey but very well bult.

http://www.bigfootrv.com/

www.bigfootowners.com


----------



## nickster60 (May 8, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

It is pretty sad the state of US manufacturing. Todays companies are very happy to offer an apoligy but are not willing to fix there problems. Quality doent seem to mean much to many of them.


----------



## LyndaK (Sep 24, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

I don't know, but sometimes it seems that all the bad apples get the "press" and we don't hear quite as much from the people who are really happy with their purchases.  I guess it's truly "buyer beware".  We just purchased a Jayco from a reputable dealer and were impressed with what we saw compared to some other manufacturers available to us.  And anyone we talked to loved their Jaycos and wouldn't buy anything else.  We'll see.  Good luck with the search!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 26, 2007)

Re: Is there any quality or customer service in the RV business

Carriage, HitchHiker (NUWA), Excel, Alpenlite, Montana, Sunny Brook all seem to have good press.


----------

